# Cloudy tren



## upgrade (Jul 18, 2016)

This is my 4th cook, & I have some cloudy tren everything else came out crystal clear.  I tried two batches different was, the first I put the powder in a beaker put in bb & ba then grape seed oil.
	
	



```

```

2nd batch, powder  in beaker then grape seed oil then bb & ba & same cloudy result.  Wondering if it's still good if it's cloudy?  Never had this happen before.  Help...


----------



## Magnus82 (Jul 18, 2016)

Try filtering it again


----------



## upgrade (Jul 19, 2016)

I put it in some very warm water, & it cleared up but went cloudy after bout 10mins.  Wondering if it's good to go?


----------



## MattG (Jul 20, 2016)

I had some stealth sachets of tren do that to me a few yrs ago...I vented the vial with a pin and heated it up in a skillet with about an inch of water in it over medium high heat. Cleared up in 5 min and stayed that way for a couple days then went back to cloudy. I just warmed it up before pinning and did my shot's and had no problems...even shot it cloudy and no issues. Little bite to it but nothing bad. Heard several ppl before say theyve used cloudy tren and no issues as well


----------



## MattG (Jul 20, 2016)

Not promising anything btw...just giving you my personal experience with crashed tren. Use at your own risk


----------



## upgrade (Jul 20, 2016)

This is the first time this happened, I'll try it out & let y'all know how it goes 

Appreciate the help guys...


----------



## FFighter620 (Jul 20, 2016)

Back when I first started I poured Tren A into a filter a little too hot I think. The plastic on the filter got "cloudy" like maybe it began to melt a little. That batch stayed cloudy no matter how much I re heated it. Not saying that's what happened just putting that out there.


----------



## Aikman56 (Jul 20, 2016)

See my thread for a similar experience.

Coffee filters and re-filtering through the vacuum solved it for me.


----------



## greggy (Jul 21, 2016)

It almost looks like it's in suspension.  Did you get hormone to fully disolve in oil. I know you are not a newbie at this but that's what it looks like.


----------

